# Niles outdoor show?



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I should have looked before going but got my daughter ready and was going to spend the evening at the show. Got there at 6:50 and seen the sign said closes at 7:00 Why do they shut down so early? on a Sat night?

Mark


----------

